# Palmolive goes to the OCEAN!!!!



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Palmolive was so excited to go to the ocean!!









</span></font>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Put your life jacket on Polly!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

It's too big, besides "I DON'T NEED NO STINKIN' LIFE JACKET!!"


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Please don't take chances without your life jacket on, your scarring me!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

POLLY!!!!POLLY....HELP WHERE IS POLLY!!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

PLEASE HELP ME!!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

I've Lost my BABY!!!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm down here IDIOT!!! Get me out of this water....PLEASE








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Please sit down and BEHAVE now!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm going to catch the first fish!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll show you how to fish, you stupid plastic bottle!!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

I GOT ONE !!!!!!!!






</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

GET OUT OF THE FISH LOCKER.....PLEASE!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

OK you outfished me, lets have a look at OWLS HEAD LIGHT HOUSE.








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, check out the Navy Ship!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Rockland light, Maine.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

NO, YOU CANNOT DRIVE HOME!!!!








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

I've had enough fastdrinkinwine.com....lol








</span>


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 2, 2005)

Sleep tight little friend....








</span>


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 2, 2005)

Stinkie, You know how to treat a girl right!


----------



## Berrywine (Aug 2, 2005)

don't he though! you go Stinkie!!!!


berry


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 2, 2005)

Stinkie,


What ever possessed you!!!!!









Ramona


----------



## Hippie (Aug 3, 2005)

I am sunburned as hell and feel like crap this morning, but am still laughing hysterically!


----------



## RAMROD (Aug 3, 2005)

I cant put it to words!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Aug 4, 2005)

Stinkie,


You've got _WAY_ too much time on your hands! Saturday Night Live better watch out.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2005)

I Wanna Go Fishing Wit Stinkie !!!!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't wait to go fishing again!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 7, 2007)

Im ready to go too stinkie......


----------



## redwineleo (Feb 7, 2007)

Think Poly could handle Marlin fishing?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 7, 2007)

I can't handle the Marlin fishing, I get seasick unless I'm driving...lol 
My brother was going to take me tuna fishing one week, we went striper fishing first and we went out around Marthas Vineyard into the ROLLING ocean and I said lets go back PLEASE, this is it for me, my tuna has a name and it's Charlie!! You can call me chicken of the sea!!





*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## sally3 (Feb 7, 2007)

OMG! I am breaking my silence...this is way too funny. I
want to go fishing with you and Polly. Toooo Funny! How do
you have time for all of this?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't sleep much, unless I'm at work that is..


----------



## scotty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 11, 2007)

Polly got bumped today by a young lady named Shelley, real people are much more fun to fish with!!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 11, 2007)

Was Polly jealous?


----------

